# Nsw Xmas Case Swap



## Fatgodzilla (15/6/11)

At the Special case Swap we locked in Port Stephens as the site for this year's 2011 NSW Xmas Case Swap. I think we picked the last weekend in November as the date. The plan is to camp at One Mile Beach at Anna Bay and do a Saturday afternoon tour of Murrays Brewery. Put this down in your diaries people and it would be good if some of the former regular Hunter swappers can join us this year.



> One Mile Beach Holiday Park Port Stephens
> 
> One Mile Beach Holiday Park is just 2 hours North of Sydney, and 7 hours north of Tuross Head and just minutes from shopping, restaurants, clubs and the CBD of Nelson Bay. One Mile Beach Holiday Park is adjacent to the Tomaree National park, nestled in 14 acres of native bushland, and is the only Holiday Park at Port Stephens located right on a safe surfing beach, patrol during summer holiday periods and weekends.
> 
> ...



More as we know more.


----------



## Muggus (15/6/11)

Great spot for it Fatz! Truely Gods country.

Us HUB boys have got a meeting this Friday, so i'll try and bring this up there, get some interest. 
Numbers of caseswap participants have been waning in both camps, this might be enough to get a full sized swap!


----------



## Muggus (18/6/11)

Ok, this was brought up at last nights meeting. 
There is interest amongst the HUB lads, and tossed up the idea of holding the swap at Murrays itself...which may or maynot work, as Shaun mentioned, it does get busy that time of year.
Anyhow, i'll start drumming up more interest, let us know details as they come.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/6/11)

Muggus said:


> Ok, this was brought up at last nights meeting.
> There is interest amongst the HUB lads, and tossed up the idea of holding the swap at Murrays itself...which may or maynot work, as Shaun mentioned, it does get busy that time of year.
> Anyhow, i'll start drumming up more interest, let us know details as they come.
> 
> ...




good stuff Michael. Not been to Murrays so no idea of their "parking areas". That said, you don't need that much room to swap the beers. Would be good to have some Newcs to make it a "real" NSW case swap again.


----------



## Muggus (18/6/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> good stuff Michael. Not been to Murrays so no idea of their "parking areas". That said, you don't need that much room to swap the beers. Would be good to have some Newcs to make it a "real" NSW case swap again.


They've got plenty of room for the swap itself for sure. 
I think Shaun's concerns are with dealing with the best part of 30 brewers and their insatiable hunger for good beer and food! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Josh (19/6/11)

Last weekend in November is perfect. I'm in and should be bringing the whole family.


----------



## white.grant (19/6/11)

Looks like it should be a great time. 


Count me in!

cheers

grant


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/6/11)

Muggus said:


> They've got plenty of room for the swap itself for sure.
> I think Shaun's concerns are with dealing with the best part of 30 brewers and their insatiable hunger for good beer and food! :icon_drunk:




who mentioned food ??? BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

No need to look at a food function - have breakfast, go to Murrays, swap cases, drink beer, take a picnic, more beer - back to caravan park for dinner.


----------



## asis (24/7/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> who mentioned food ??? BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> No need to look at a food function - have breakfast, go to Murrays, swap cases, drink beer, take a picnic, more beer - back to caravan park for dinner.




Once you see the food on offer at Murray's you may change your mind, it's all pretty bloody good.


----------



## barls (24/7/11)

heres the link to the place,
http://www.onemilebeach.com.au

and heres the link to the discussion thread
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=55642

it would be nice to see some new people at this even if its some of the older members from the newcastle that havent been involved for a while.


----------



## Muggus (24/7/11)

barls said:


> heres the link to the place,
> http://www.onemilebeach.com.au
> 
> and heres the link to the discussion thread
> ...


For sure mate.

On the note, would any of you folk take objection to me reposting this on the Hunter United Brewers website?

A few of them don't frequent this site, and i've mentioned it at previous meetings, and no doubt we could drum up a decent swap with the HUB folks on side...especially with further spruiking at monthly meetings!


----------



## Gulpa (24/7/11)

Muggus said:


> For sure mate.
> 
> On the note, would any of you folk take objection to me reposting this on the Hunter United Brewers website?
> 
> A few of them don't frequent this site, and i've mentioned it at previous meetings, and no doubt we could drum up a decent swap with the HUB folks on side...especially with further spruiking at monthly meetings!



Looking at the number, that might be a good idea. I say go for it Mike.

cheers
andrew.


----------



## Muggus (24/7/11)

Will do. More the merrier. Plus we'll probably have a fair few of your blokes up for the State Comp next month!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/7/11)

Muggus said:


> Will do. More the merrier. Plus we'll probably have a fair few of your blokes up for the State Comp next month!




Good stuff M. The more the merrier! 

Sadly can't make the State Champs due to a family engagement but will send some beers in for judgment. Will send that one I owe you at same time!

If Shawn okays it, we do the swap at Murrays and hang around for a few samplers.


----------



## gruntus (25/10/11)

Is this still happening...maybe I'm looking in the wrong place :unsure:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/10/11)

Gruntus said:


> Is this still happening...maybe I'm looking in the wrong place :unsure:




was wondering the same thing. Are people still keen?

1. Fatgodzilla .. still going but only if a crowd goes.
2. Barls
3. nifty
4. sydneyhappyhour
5. Gulpa
6. Muggus (not for accommodation)
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Josh
9. redb
10. gruntus
11. Fear_n_Loath


----------



## Muggus (25/10/11)

I should be able to get a beer ready for it, whether or not i'll be there on the day is another matter altogether!

1. Fatgodzilla .. still going but only if a crowd goes.
2. Barls
3. nifty
4. sydneyhappyhour
5. Gulpa
6. Muggus (not for accommodation) - Mgvar Pilsner
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Josh
9. redb
10. gruntus
11. Fear_n_Loath


----------



## Gulpa (25/10/11)

Ive booked accommodation so I hope someone turns up. Havent brewed yet so have to get my ass into gear. Thinking belgian golden strong at this point as long as I can get it going this weekend.

cheers
Andrew.



Muggus said:


> I should be able to get a beer ready for it, whether or not i'll be there on the day is another matter altogether!
> 
> 1. Fatgodzilla .. still going but only if a crowd goes.
> 2. Barls
> ...


----------



## barls (25/10/11)

drinking my trial beer right now, those that come to my place on saturday might get a sneak peek
hey mugs any chance of getting some of the newcastle boys in on this since we moved it up there, to get those that havent been coming to sydney back in.


----------



## monkeybusiness (25/10/11)

Hey I'm still keen as. I'm planning to camp. Just haven't booked a site yet. Looks like my brother will be in too so he's going to try and get a swap beer together. Of course I still haven't brewed mine.

We need to drum this up to get some more numbers. How can this site have 20000 members and only 11 people in NSW who want to do a beer swap??? :blink:

C'mon any random brewers reading this thread we are all friendly and will accept your best effort.


----------



## Josh (25/10/11)

Still planning on coming and bringing the family.

Brewing my beer next days off.


----------



## redbeard (25/10/11)

Have booked & paid deposit for 25-27 Nov (fri pm - sun am), brewed on the weekend, just need to kick off the fermenter 
One milk crate [<=14] would make it easy, thou 2 is good, just more bottle washing (!). Hopefulyl will also have a keg of ipa.

cheers


----------



## Muggus (25/10/11)

barls said:


> hey mugs any chance of getting some of the newcastle boys in on this since we moved it up there, to get those that havent been coming to sydney back in.


I've been trying mate unforunately only interest from one so far.
Unfortunately we've got a fair bit on our plate with our club stand at Bitter and Twisted Beer Festival - guys tend to be brewing for that.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (2/11/11)

My work has set down our office moving date as the weekend of the 26 - 27th, so I will need to be on hand to rewire desktops etc as they come over :angry: If someone has room to take my beers up it would be greatly appreciated, otherwise I am going to have to drop out.


----------



## redbeard (2/11/11)

Can do, thou who is taking Mr Barls swap ? 

If its 1 crate then easy


----------



## barls (2/11/11)

not sure atm, got few feelers out there.


----------



## Gulpa (2/11/11)

barls said:


> not sure atm, got few feelers out there.



Happy to do if needed. Only fair considering.

cheers
andrew


----------



## barls (2/11/11)

cheers andrew. might take you up on that one yet.


----------



## Brewman_ (2/11/11)

Hi Guys,

I am still keen, but running a little late due to things like B&T like Muggus said. But I have a cube ready to go, and will get it started ASAP.

Do you have a beer list to update with the details?

Fear_n_loath


----------



## barls (2/11/11)

here you go mate.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=175


----------



## gruntus (10/11/11)

Have we decided on a day & time to do the swap....sat or sun?


----------



## nifty (10/11/11)

Sorry Guys, I'm going to have to drop out of this swap. 

Unfortunately, my Mum is moving house on that weekend and I've been volunteered to help.

nifty


----------



## Gulpa (10/11/11)

Gruntus said:


> Have we decided on a day & time to do the swap....sat or sun?



We should do Saturday. I need to pack up and go quite early on Sunday

cheers
andrew.
(swappers are getting a bit thin on the ground atm).


----------



## nifty (10/11/11)

Although I won't be able to attend the swap, I will have a brew ready. Can anyone fit an extra milk crate in their boot?

cheers

nifty


----------



## barls (11/11/11)

and for the first time in a long time im not going. 
it came down to the choice between this and the sister in laws kids first bday and well the fear of the sister in law won out. 
hope every one has fun up there say hi to shawn if hes there, possibly get him to crack the three or four bottles ive got up there sitting in the corner.
who ever i send my beer with ill send a couple of cold bottles to drink with.


----------



## srcossens (11/11/11)

Gulpa said:


> cheers
> andrew.
> (swappers are getting a bit thin on the ground atm).



I'll be putting my hand up for the next one. I am not too far away from having a brew kit set up. I should be back brewing by the end of the year.


----------



## gruntus (11/11/11)

Gulpa said:


> We should do Saturday. I need to pack up and go quite early on Sunday
> 
> cheers
> andrew.
> (swappers are getting a bit thin on the ground atm).


OK Saturday it is....shall we combine the swap with a BBQ.


----------



## Josh (11/11/11)

Gruntus said:


> OK Saturday it is....shall we combine the swap with a BBQ.



Sounds good to me. I'll bring a Greek dessert.

Josh - Galaktoboureko

Have we let Murray's know we're coming for a visit? We might get the brewer's tour.


----------



## Muggus (11/11/11)

Chances I might be able to drop by and say g'day on the day. Sadly have work later on. Not sure if i'll have beer by that point - I'll more than certainly have hundred of litres of Shiraz i've made though - any takers!?


----------



## barls (12/11/11)

ill take a shiraz mate. not fussed.


----------



## Gulpa (12/11/11)

Muggus said:


> Chances I might be able to drop by and say g'day on the day. Sadly have work later on. Not sure if i'll have beer by that point - I'll more than certainly have hundred of litres of Shiraz i've made though - any takers!?



You even have to ask?? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (12/11/11)

I'll take a Shiraz.


----------



## gruntus (21/11/11)

Hey Fatz, are you making the long trip North this time?


----------



## Gulpa (21/11/11)

Its getting close now. Do we have final numbers for the swap? Perhaps update the beer list with what you are doing as we did last time. Mine swap beer is still bubbling every 30 seconds after 2 weeks in the fermenter. Looks like I will be cutting it fine with this one.

We should settle on a time at Murrays so those just attending the swap can plan. Are we BBQing or buying lunch at Murray's?

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## barls (21/11/11)

mine got bottled last night.


----------



## redbeard (21/11/11)

I think its 11 now, but will bring 12 bottles. How about swap on sat around 11am, then Murrays for lunch, followed by bbq dinner back at the park. Im trying to get there for fri night, and drive back sun am. I think there is a bus to get to Murrays, unless we have some designated drivers (unlikely !). Sent an email, will post response.

Muggus - what time u dropping thru ? & yes I will have a shiraz 

cheers


----------



## barls (21/11/11)

theres 12 on the list atm


----------



## Muggus (21/11/11)

redbeard said:


> I think its 11 now, but will bring 12 bottles. How about swap on sat around 11am, then Murrays for lunch, followed by bbq dinner back at the park. Im trying to get there for fri night, and drive back sun am. I think there is a bus to get to Murrays, unless we have some designated drivers (unlikely !). Sent an email, will post response.
> 
> Muggus - what time u dropping thru ? & yes I will have a shiraz
> 
> cheers


Planning for 11am swap at the camp ground or Murrays? Can easily swing by around then.
Probably have to bugger off to work 2ish.


----------



## Josh (21/11/11)

So it's just the one crate at most then? Good news for packing the car.

11am at the campground sounds like a better plan to me. Most of us will already be there, and we won't have to lug them up to the pub. Lunch at the pub, bbq dinner at the campground?

What accommodation is everyone in? We're bringing our 10 month old so the tent was overlooked for a spa villa. Got in too late for a cheaper option. But it has worked out alright cos some in-laws are now coming along too.


----------



## Muggus (22/11/11)

If we're meeting up at the camp ground for the swap, i'm happy enough to offer a lift to anyone who wants a ride to Murrays if you're planning on going there for lunch. Have to make your own way back from there though.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/11/11)

Gruntus said:


> Hey Fatz, are you making the long trip North this time?




Sadly no. For all sorts of reasons.


----------



## gruntus (22/11/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Sadly no. For all sorts of reasons.


a case swap without fatz....the end of the world in nigh


----------



## Gulpa (22/11/11)

Josh said:


> So it's just the one crate at most then? Good news for packing the car.
> 
> 11am at the campground sounds like a better plan to me. Most of us will already be there, and we won't have to lug them up to the pub. Lunch at the pub, bbq dinner at the campground?
> 
> What accommodation is everyone in? We're bringing our 10 month old so the tent was overlooked for a spa villa. Got in too late for a cheaper option. But it has worked out alright cos some in-laws are now coming along too.



Sounds like a plan. Campground swap then move to Murrays. If anyone is late for the sway they have to come back to the campground to swap.


We are trying the camping thing this year. Hope it is not wet.

cheers
ANdrew.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/11/11)

Gruntus said:


> a case swap without fatz....the end of the world in nigh




My promise to myself is to make this a one off event. Been an interesting year 2011. Getting more interesting by the day. Was really looking forward to this weekend, but, alas, too much happening for me either side of this weekend to travel.

Have a good one people!


----------



## Muggus (23/11/11)

Gulpa said:


> We are trying the camping thing this year. Hope it is not wet.
> 
> cheers
> ANdrew.


Not liking the outlook for the weather fellas! 
If today is anything to go by, we're facing gloomy, cold, wet conditions until Sunday! <_<


----------



## gruntus (23/11/11)

Gulpa said:


> We are trying the camping thing this year. Hope it is not wet.


me too...the rest of the family have already bailed out.


----------



## Gulpa (23/11/11)

Gruntus said:


> me too...the rest of the family have already bailed out.



Then you wont be in a state to care if its wet or not :icon_cheers:


----------



## redbeard (23/11/11)

One option to get to Murray's is the local shuttlebus (0411562345/49845217), not sure of costs, will have to ring up. Its about 15km from campground to Murray's.

Im camping too. From the park layout on the website , i would suggest the mid left near playground, which also has a bbq. Who is not camping ie spa house beside Josh ? Probably better to get a site away from the permies 

http://www.onemilebeach.com.au/images/park_map.pdf


----------



## Gulpa (23/11/11)

redbeard said:


> One option to get to Murray's is the local shuttlebus (0411562345/49845217), not sure of costs, will have to ring up. Its about 15km from campground to Murray's.
> 
> Im camping too. From the park layout on the website , i would suggest the mid left near playground, which also has a bbq. Who is not camping ie spa house beside Josh ? Probably better to get a site away from the permies
> 
> http://www.onemilebeach.com.au/images/park_map.pdf



Sounds like a plan. That looks a good spot, the kids will like the playground so close. What time do you think you will get there, Craig? I would guess we will be there around 2pm.


----------



## redbeard (23/11/11)

yeah im hoping to get there 1-2pm fri. Setup camp, then either checkout Port Stephens lookout / bay etc or maybe laze at the beach, depending on weather


----------



## gruntus (25/11/11)

OK, call me a wimp but I don't care. I have changed my booking for a campsite to the local Backpackers. It's less than a 5 minute walk or stagger. I was able to change the campsite booking to early Feb.


----------



## monkeybusiness (25/11/11)

Guys, really sorry but I'm going to have to be a very late scratching unless someone is coming from south and can take my beer up. Just couldn't get myself sorted for the weekend against other commitments (generally kid related). It's a bugger as I had it planned for the whole family to come up.

Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## barls (27/11/11)

hope all had a good time up there. 
now if everyone could update the wiki with what they made and if its ready to drink.
heres the link for it
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=175


----------



## Muggus (27/11/11)

Update'd!
Despite the lack of commitment, good to catch up with some of the Sydney folks again. Missed a few caseswaps of late...next year's looking promising.

As far as the wine goes it's drinking decently at the moment, but I think it might pay to give it a month or two just to settle out. It's more of a medium-to-light bodied style; don't be expecting a Barossa monster red, was never gonna happen. 
If you do want to cellar a bottle for a few years (5 years seems like its potential IMO) no need to lay it sideways or anything, just keep it in a good coolish spot out of direct sunlight; the joy of the screwcap.


----------



## barls (27/11/11)

wish id have made it mate, looking forward to tasting one bottle then cellaring the other.
its a pity about the size of the swap. but it happens.
hopefully see you at the next one mate.
must get together and brew that barley wine someday


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/11/11)

Muggus said:


> Update'd!
> Despite the lack of commitment, good to catch up with some of the Sydney folks again. Missed a few caseswaps of late...next year's looking promising.




pissed off I couldn't make it. Was looking forward to it so much ... Hope you got some good weather for the weekend! 
l
Muggus, I still owe you a bottle from the last lotto thingy that I had planned to give you. Send me an address and I'll send a semi decent IPA your way.

Still haven't been to Potters yet!


----------



## monkeybusiness (29/11/11)

As it turns out you guys were lucky I didn't come. I went to bottle my dunkel on Friday night only to find a very nasty looking growth across the top. Damn! I had even done a double batch to drink some myself. Now nobody gets to enjoy it.

Although I may keg it anyway to see how it pulls up before I chuck it. Did have a slight hint of nail polish remover on the palate. mmmmm


----------



## Josh (29/11/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> pissed off I couldn't make it. Was looking forward to it so much ... Hope you got some good weather for the weekend!
> l
> Muggus, I still owe you a bottle from the last lotto thingy that I had planned to give you. Send me an address and I'll send a semi decent IPA your way.
> 
> Still haven't been to Potters yet!



We went to Murray's, not Potters. Had some very good beers there. My favourite being The Natural, a box of which came home with me.

Weather improved by Saturday afternoon when we made it down the beach for a dip. It was Junior's first time at the beach and he seemed to love it until the ripples put him under the water for a split second.

All in all, a pretty good weekend was had. It'd be nice if we can get a few more along to the next one.


----------



## Gulpa (4/12/11)

Lets put the tasting comments in this thread. Not enough to start a new thread. 

As there were a couple of RTDs I thought I should start here.

*9. redb - Aletoberfest, 5.5%, keg conditioned - rtd now ! *

Very clear red. Small head. Nice malty caramel aromas. Flavour is bready malt, bit of caramel, quite a spicy hop profile. Clean, not much fruit evident from the ale yeast. Carb is low. Body is medium. Bitterness seems right. Balance is towards the malt as expected. Very nice beer, Craig. Works well as an ale.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## redbeard (4/12/11)

thanks Andrew


----------



## Josh (22/12/11)

My Witbier is now ready to drink. Might I suggest going for a long bike ride before you drink it. It's quite Radler-esque.


----------



## Gulpa (22/12/11)

Josh said:


> My Witbier is now ready to drink. Might I suggest going for a long bike ride before you drink it. It's quite Radler-esque.



Yeah. I had one of them last weekend after working in the garden all day. Went down a treat. No notes, maybe the next bottle. It seemed very floral, I remember you said you used fresh peel (lime?). Anything else? Also had one of the boris beers which was also very nice. Not sure which one it was though.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (23/12/11)

Gulpa said:


> Yeah. I had one of them last weekend after working in the garden all day. Went down a treat. No notes, maybe the next bottle. It seemed very floral, I remember you said you used fresh peel (lime?). Anything else? Also had one of the boris beers which was also very nice. Not sure which one it was though.
> 
> cheers
> Andrew.



Peel and juice from: 3 blood oranges, 2 limes and 1 lemon.
Coriander seeds
Chamomile tea flowers


----------



## Josh (14/1/12)

*12. Boris - Lucky dip: Ale with B Saaz and NZ Cascade or Budha Ale?, rtd now, ~5% abv.*

I'm guessing B Saaz and NZ Cascade Ale. Whatever it is, it's a tasty ale. Thanks Boris.


----------



## Josh (15/1/12)

*2. Barls - dawn till dusk- my take on a summer ale, 4.1% ready to drink after 23 dec*

Very enjoyable summer quaffer, thanks barls. You should bring this along to the Taphouse Brewshare in February.


----------



## bit (15/1/12)

I had Barls' summer ale over the weekend. Top beer Barls. Thanks for sharing. :icon_cheers: 
Boris




Josh said:


> *2. Barls - dawn till dusk- my take on a summer ale, 4.1% ready to drink after 23 dec*
> 
> Very enjoyable summer quaffer, thanks barls. You should bring this along to the Taphouse Brewshare in February.


----------



## barls (15/1/12)

might do that if im not working nights.


----------



## Muggus (16/1/12)

Shit! I forgot all about beers from this swap...gotta get drinkin'! :chug:


----------



## Josh (31/1/12)

*5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - wy1388 - 8.5% - Bottled 24 Nov, drink after Australia Day*

On this hot night, I went for something thirst quenching. Well, I didn't really look what I put in the fridge until I had cracked it.

Glad I did though. Clear golden colour, thin white head with medium carbonation. Lots of pleasant Belgian phenolics on the nose. Tastes of pears and alcohol with cracking dryness and a gentle warming on the tongue afterwards.

A really enjoyable beer. Thanks Andrew.


----------



## Josh (31/1/12)

*9. redb - Aletoberfest, 5.5%, keg conditioned - rtd now !*

I see what you did there. Really nice deep golden to amber colour. Minimal head, low to medium carbonation. Lovely malty flavour to it. Little hop flavour but enough bitterness to keep it balanced. 

Thanks Craig, another fine beer from this small swap.


----------



## Josh (1/2/12)

Gruntus said:


> OK, call me a wimp but I don't care. I have changed my booking for a campsite to the local Backpackers. It's less than a 5 minute walk or stagger. I was able to change the campsite booking to early Feb.



*10. gruntus - dark wheat beer*

Clear dark copper, low creamy head, low carbonation. Sweet caramel aroma. Heaps of melanoidin sweetness and a light wheaty flavour. Light in the body which makes it perfect for a cool Summer night. 

By the way, is it this weekend in early Feb you're going up. The forecast for Newcastle looks _kinda_ alright.


----------

